
That Old-Time Hucksterism: The Oddest Doohickeys of Industrial-Age Entrepreneurs - Vigier
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/the-oddest-doohickeys-of-industrial-age-entrepreneurs/
======
Animats
Doorstop alarms were not odd. They are still available. From General Electric,
at WalMart, no less.[1]

[1] [https://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-Door-Stop-
Alarm/10258356](https://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-Door-Stop-Alarm/10258356)

------
binarymax
Where can I get one of those mustache protectors?

\--EDIT-- [https://www.amazon.com/MoGuard-The-MoGuard-Mustache-
Guard/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/MoGuard-The-MoGuard-Mustache-
Guard/dp/B00WANGNWO) ...Everything is plastic these days. The silvery one
looked much nicer.

~~~
rossmiller
Looks like there's also a metal one with a sweet carrying case (still not
slivery though) --[http://a.co/6yuAmGR](http://a.co/6yuAmGR)

------
mrlyc
My favourite ones from my own family history were the plugs to put into wall
sockets to stop the electricity leaking out.

------
Malic
"Laying Down Glasses", heck, I could use a set of those. There might be the
revival of a product idea here...

~~~
cbr
They still sell them: [https://amazon.com/Prism-Glasses-Eye-Bed-
Spectacles/dp/B000R...](https://amazon.com/Prism-Glasses-Eye-Bed-
Spectacles/dp/B000RZNBF4/)

------
LordKano
Little guns are still a thing. They go boom, just like their bigger
counterparts.

